# The Hired Hand



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

The Hired Hand LLC
Need Help?
Started something you wish you didn't?
Don't have the time?
Build it - Remove it-Finish it
When quality counts, make the call.

Mark Summers
850-417-3798
​


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome back Mark


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry I have been so slammed Mark. Just got a call this evening. Old contractor I have done work for for years, has a project coming up. I am too far booked, gonna pass him your #


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

jaster said:


> Sorry I have been so slammed Mark. Just got a call this evening. Old contractor I have done work for for years, has a project coming up. I am too far booked, gonna pass him your #


Appreciate it.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

I hope all of you made it through the rain and flooding in good shape. If I can be of help to any to you or someone you know please feel free to call. Sometimes its the little things put back right that make it all easier.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Jack & I were talking about you today. Imagine you're fixin' to be real busy...


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

You have a PM HIRED HAND.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Mark, thanks for coming out on such short notice this week. I'm looking forward to getting you in the house to move a few walls after we own it! Thanks again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

tkh329 said:


> Mark, thanks for coming out on such short notice this week. I'm looking forward to getting you in the house to move a few walls after we own it! Thanks again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are welcome and I look forward to it.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

I need to hire a person for a labor position for the next 6 weeks starting Monday.
$10.00 per hour cash you bring your own lunch.
Call if interested.


----------

